# tools in the gym



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

just a quick question, when you see some tool doing a exercise totally wrong do you tell them or leave them too it?

i have told someone in the past who was doing an exercise wrong and he just looked at me like i was a n0b and carried on with his sh1t form.

i ask this because sonme of lads who train in the gym where i train while down in london have terrible form and i cant help but stare but dont want all the locals thinking im a n0b in there gym


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

I think it depends on the gym and the person... if the lad doesnt spend as much time looking in the mirror as he does training then id go and say summat because id like to think someone would do the same for me but if they're more ego than muscle then they're not gonna listen so i wouldnt bother.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Why bother telling them? More likely to contribute to bad feeling towards you than anything else.

Plus it means you get bigger than them so you are better.

I'd just carry on with my workout.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Best not to say anthing, they are there for my personal amusement.

I make a point of never corecting anybody - anyway its just hypocritcal (anyone thats seen my old youtube vids would testify to that lol).

But then again I dont think I would take kindly to someone saying I was doing somthing wrong - even if they were right if they embarresed me infront of other people or said it in a wrong way then I would be ****ed.

It all depends how you handle it. I would much rather someone have a chat to me about **** and then as a side note mention about some form issue. Not trying to sound like a form nazi but in a friendly way.

I guess as well it depends who you are, if your a competitor, or a big fella/girl im more likely to take notice of what your saying than just some dude..

I know thats wrong but thats just how i think.


----------



## BcfcChris (Sep 8, 2007)

I don't bother to say anything normally. Had a trainer tell me my form was wrong on Deads the other day and it wasn't so I got annoyed! They lots of varations stuff like Deads so I wouldn't want to say anything and the person be knowing what they doing so annoy them!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

**** him just get on with your training. Its what your there for.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

It makes me laugh when you see ppl loading dumbells on to the crossover cables to use for tricep pull downs.....Or when they do 5 sets of bench and 5 sets of incline then 5 sets of decline LMAO

Let them get on IMO - unless I know/talk to them but randoms can get fcuked....I have the odd person ask me stuff now and again, where I will always try to give them 5mins of my time to help....kinda giving a bit back if you get me....


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

its funny i looked around last night i seen some guy doing squats with DBs his feet were nearlly together toes pointing very wide and when he went down he was going half way but his kness were going everywhere his ROM was about 6" he could see i was watching an thought he would ask my advice i think he just felt stupid.

another gym was doing w/g chins he was swinging everywhere and he was jolting his shoulds at the bottom it was like he pulled him self up and dropped and the machine wobbled to help him back up god only knows how he never hurt/disolcated his shoulder.

i think i'll leave them guys too it and just laugh inside.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I've tried to help people before and it's like p!ssing in the wind most the time. They already know everything.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Magic Torch said:


> Or when they do 5 sets of bench and 5 sets of incline then 5 sets of decline LMAO


Ha HA yes I've seen that crowd as well.

Generally I wont say anything to people using bad form unless the form they are using is likely to cause them serious injury.


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

when i was in the army i was training with a friend and there was some young lad training all wrong so my friend give him some good advice and he put it across well the lads face was a picture then he just said who the fcuk are you to give advice then he continued rattling on about if his training was cr*p how come he looked so good i turned away to hide the huge grin across my face the lad was certainly not in good shape


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

I do my cardio at the local fitness centre and have seen some guys train like donkeys,,doing db curls with so much weight they have to swing to get the weight up and seen them do db shrugs by rolling their shoulder from front 2 back attempting to do a full circular motion..

The shape some of the guys get on their backs when doing some excersises impresses me as to howe they can stand up and walk out afterwards..It shows that they don`t listen as they get told how to use all the equipment when they do the induction to the gym

I have seen one person do 20mins on the treadmill sweat pouring off him instead of cooling down he just stopped the machine, promptly feel off and walked like a drunk for about 5mins,,which I found very amusing:lol: :lol:

A few years ago I trained with the best training partner I had,,the guy knew his stuff . he tried to correct some guy once and had his head bitten off,which made me laugh as my psycho partner dwarfed the guy..I decided then not to try and correct anyone as they seem to know better ..

Though I will be the first to admit I learn something new everyday as well


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Littleluke said:


> I've tried to help people before and it's like p!ssing in the wind most the time. They already know everything.


correct, men are unable to leave their egos behind, problem is it means they leave any gains behind too


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I normally just laugh at them, inside. People who have more swing than a jazz band, or who do BB curls with about ¼ of full range but move their elbows back so the bar does through a full range of motion, are beyond help.


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

It's unreal how many people "go to the gym" now....

Seen a few crackers the other night wearing their xxxxxxxxxxxxxl t-shirts to hide the fact they were skinny and make them look maaaaaaaaaaasive..!


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

Aftershock said:


> Ha HA yes I've seen that crowd as well.
> 
> Generally I wont say anything to people using bad form unless the form they are using is likely to cause them serious injury.


im the only one that doesnt do that in my gym i swear

some guys seem to be benching different techniques for a good hour with little pause

glad its not just me then

and i mean these guys are big, then again im sure i see half of them outside the pub right after:confused1:

nothing like a post workout pint, cant beat the calories!


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

My gym is full of them. It's funny as fook.

The most common one is the leg press where everyone basically has an 18 inch ROM, but of course stacks on loads of plates because they're REALLY strong.

Bellends.


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

mines is a local community centre gym,and the young guns appreciate a bit of guidance, probably easier to give as we have a small,good atmosphere place would be difficult in big impersonal place, we are the biggest/strongest there so they generally aspire to our level of strength /size, so if i see somebody doing something thats going to cause injury i tend to say something-but i am on the committe who run the place so feel duty bound.if on the other hand they are obvoiusly arrogant obonoxious they can bash on and hurt themselves


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

Who gives a damn about other people.

So i was in this gym yesterday which is cool it has a couple of pro bodybuilders pting and working out there which is a plus in my books.

There were two fat guys one around 250lb other about 300lb and they would load up a bar go and do other **** then 30mins come back and do one ****ty rep 405lb on the decline bench was an example which after 30mins of having it loaded one bouncing rep was performed.

Any way a little later 7 plate monkey ****ing was being performed they thought it was shrugging:lol: and i couldnt contain my self any longer and i just burst out laughing one looked over and said "wtf are you laughing at?" and i replied " you two your both a total joke how about you drop the weight by 50% and try doing the exercise right" to which there was no reply just some mumbles:laugh:


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

i'm in the gym tonight think i'll wear blinkers


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Con said:


> Who gives a damn about other people.
> 
> So i was in this gym yesterday which is cool it has a couple of pro bodybuilders pting and working out there which is a plus in my books.
> 
> ...


If I was as big as you I might make my mocking more obvious too!

Was observing a couple of teenage lads doing swinging barbell curls yesterday between my sit-up sets. The bar would get half way down then the whole body was used to swing it back to the top :laugh:

Their front delts would have got more of a workout than their biceps ffs.


----------



## petethemanc (Sep 18, 2007)

Alright stu, when i started out i asked advice and the guys were sound, showed me around the gym and form. But unless someone asks me then i wont get involved to avoid looking like the nob.


----------



## ghostdog (May 14, 2008)

lol i too gave up doing the good thing long ago, I've never had a good response.

Some people seem to take it offensively, others take it like you've reached inside and torn their confidence out. It's a shame really coz if it weren't for a very wise little black geeza (who was dressed like a mystic and incidently I've never, ever seen again:confused1 I'd still be swinging dumbells round till my spine snapped, and if I could pass on knowledge to help others I'd very much like to do so.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

I might tape some of the things I have seen as it is so funny.

My fav is tricep press downs like they are pumping water, bar to above the head and then down, I think it might work the delts. 

I did show someone how to do front squats the other day, it was pretty obvious he couldn't figure out how to hold the bar.

What is amazing me lately is that most of the newbs in the gym train like bloody pussies.

I think they all think I am on steroids, cause they think a few of the other lads in my gym who are still nattie but go balls to walls are on gear.

No, it's not steroids, you just train like my nan.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^ hahaha good one tatyana!


----------



## Jonferimonic (Jun 23, 2008)

I usually just keep to myself and concentrate on what im doing in the gym. I see people training wrong all the time but you never know how someone will take friendly advice so i just leave them to it. Ive had a personal trainer come over and tell me i was doing shrugs wrong and i appreciated it. But ive also almost had an argument with some average joe about whether taking a protein shake before bed is beneficial or not, quite funny as i didnt really know one way or the other i was just trying to 'out knowledge' him, haha.

I wish more females did bent over rows though, then i would be on hand to help immediately:thumb:


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

okk.. I think I am a lone voice hear but still.. I have been training for nearly 2 years now and I still consider myself more near to novice level ..and whatever I have learned till now is through various means like these forums, net, books, blogs and last but not the least advices in gym from ppl like you and trust me even though I sometime got bad advice (as the person was ignorant himself) I still owe my knowledge(i.e. whatever little I have) to each of them, bad advice made me realize what's correct and correct advices helped in obvious ways..

My point is that we all were at some point in starting stage and I still regret that if I had the company of more experienced ppl, like some of you guys here. I would have made very efficient use of my training period until now. So I think we should help and share our knowledge ...but yes I do agree there are some nimrods out there who have egos of much larger size than their brains but that shouldn't deter us in helping out other people who are really interested in learning..

I for one do try to help other guys in my gym. If they seek my advice I am helpful and if I see some one doing it wrong I let him know, if he is receptive then good but if he isn't then I make it a point to never correct him again ........


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

I just go there and train now. It's taken me about ages to switch off the all the nonsence that goes on down there. Guys on gear, guys gossiping about who's on gear, who's cutting, who's not training right, blah, blah, blah.

Jeesss, a guy i thought was alright offered to train tri's with me. He jumps in, drop sets his 1st exersise right down to 5kg on the 1st 3 sets then couldn't move his arms. Then preaches to me how that is best way.

I'm not that big, but i'm pretty lean and i wear loose clothes at the gym so alot of guys probably think i'm puny just because i dont wear a skin tight Hulk Hogan ripped vest like them. Sometimes i just wanna rip my top off, tense up, poke them in their 3 stone overweight belly and tell them to **** off. I get the usual, "if you do this, then you will get a chest like me". I just think "Mate, if i looked like you i would kill myself!!!!"

Guys who weight 110kg then brag about benching 100kg with a big arched back and their feet on the bench. But then try and give me advice when i'm only 75kg and bench 85 with strict form. It's all relative numskulls!!! Damn, sorry about that, went off on a bit of a rant there.

Anyway, my solution now is.... Ipod. I put my earbud headphones on in the changing rooms. Crank up some Kid Rock American Badass (try it, really gets you fired up), and get to it. If i'm doing deads i can see guys coming over out the corner of my eye, but my music's on so i just blank them. Result!! Nobody talks to me and i focus on training.


----------



## Jonferimonic (Jun 23, 2008)

Dude, seriously, give me your midsection training routine! my girlfriend would have a breakdown if i looked like that!


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

Jonferimonic said:


> Dude, seriously, give me your midsection training routine! my girlfriend would have a breakdown if i looked like that!


deadlifts and low bodyfat

he posted up a deadlift appreciation thread lol


----------



## Jonferimonic (Jun 23, 2008)

I was referring to Kawikid incase you meant someone else

but no worries ill do some forum browsing myself:thumbup1:


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

Mrdaveyk said:


> deadlifts and low bodyfat
> 
> he posted up a deadlift appreciation thread lol


Damn right. All thanks to Con. I love the deadlifts baby!!!!!!!!!!! :laugh: :thumb:


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

Jonferimonic said:


> Dude, seriously, give me your midsection training routine! my girlfriend would have a breakdown if i looked like that!


PM sent dude :thumbup1: . My girlfriend doesn't even comment on it. Think she's just watched it build up gradually so doesn't notice. I'll have to show her this thread, bitch doesn't know what she's got. :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I don't mention other peoples bad form when I'm in the gym - I certainly don't look the part, so they wouldn't listen anyway!!!

I did once get corrected by a trainer - she came up to me when I was doing lat pulldowns and told me I should be sitting upright and not leaning back when pulling the bar....

Unfortunately as I'm so short I have to sit quite far forward to get my knees under the pads - if I sat upright I'd bash the top of my head with the bar!!! :lol:


----------



## frostman (Apr 10, 2006)

there is this guy at my gym. he had DB's and was doing a front raise then moving to the side in one motion and flapping up and down like some p!ssed up bird of prey. I just left him to it


----------

